# Why the name..?



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hihihi just an observation... 
I've noticed that many of Coco named chi's on here... are black/sabled coated chi's... hihihi I was just wondering if I missed something  

I named Coco, Coco for Coconut (white)...  and wanted to add Chanel aswel... so her "full" name is Coco Chanel Arends.. (daddy's last name) 

Milo was named after Nestle's Milo chocolate drink , that was the first thing that came to my mind when i saw his puppy pic from the breeder... and his "full" name is Milo Walter Arends... (daddy's second and last name) 

I would love tooo know what inspired your chi names... 

Here are some pics aswell

 

Milo being cute as usual...



Coco sleeping creepy...


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Mimi is called Mimi because it's what her last owners called her! She knew it and it wasn't something silly, so I kept it. She often gets called Mimi La Bonk after a character in the '80s comedy Allo Allo, set in WW2 France. She was a very small waitress who was a resistance hitman!


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Josie was a name that just came to me. I guess it might have been in my mind because I'm a fan of the reality show "19 Kids and Counting" and their youngest daughter is named Josie. I also just thought it was a cute name. When we first got her, I named her Ivy, but everyone in my family kept forgetting it so i figured it wasn't a good name for her. The breeder named her Qioana after a racehorse, but I didn't think that name fit her very well..


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I aways think of darker colours for the name coco more like an association with cocoa beans / chocolate

My 3 pups names all relate to their mum Ruby who was named by her breeder and her reg name was picked by them too ...her progeny are

Saffie her registered name is Sapphire Sky
Emmie her reg name Emerald Sky
Ollie his reg name is Obsidian Sky
I tried to keep their pet names close to their registered names


Bentley all the dogs in his litter were named after cars his reg name was picked by his breeder

And Twiglet or Twig as we now call her, was named after another pup the breeder had and my husband liked the name


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

*Chloe* said:


> I aways think of darker colours for the name coco more like an association with cocoa beans / chocolate


I agree I always associate Coco on a darker dog with Cocoa beans/Chocolate. 

As for why Jaxx is Jaxx basically it is because I needed a name that was not Bubba. Hubby wanted to name Jaxx, Bubba and I was just not impressed with the name Bubba. Hubby thought since Jaxx is so small it would be cute to name him something that was for a big person usually.

I liked the name Jackson but I wanted it to be different so I played around with spellings and came up with Jaxxon. About a year later we were watching Sons of Anarchy and hubby says something about Jaxx's namesake. I was like "huh?" Then it hit me hubby agreed to Jaxxon because Sons of Anarchy is one of his favorite shows and Jaxx on the show is his favorite, well except for when Opie was alive on the show. Hubby teases me now that our next chi is not going to be a girl like I want but a boy that he can name Opie or To'mater.


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Eeekk this is fun.. hihihi I love all the stories behind the names... so interesting! <3

I LOVEEEEE SONS OF ANARCHY... and always thought of it when a read a post including Jaxx...
I miss Opie..  can't wait for September...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG- stands for Burgundy Gold (Washington Redskins Football Colors)
Sonny- is named for an old Redskins QB Sonny Jurgeson


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ghis+Milo said:


> Eeekk this is fun.. hihihi I love all the stories behind the names... so interesting! <3
> 
> I LOVEEEEE SONS OF ANARCHY... and always thought of it when a read a post including Jaxx...
> I miss Opie..  can't wait for September...


Me too! The sad thing is I did not even think about SOA when we were naming Jaxx. Hubby was being sneaky!

As soon as last season started I told hubby that they were going to kill off Opie. He kept telling me nooooooo they wouldn't kill Opie. Even after Opie's funeral he was telling me they couldn't kill off Opie. He was one of my favorite guys on the show.


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Always wondered what BG was for... hihih  


Awwww... I couldn't believe it myselfff... I knew somebody was going to die... but not OPie ... come ON... I cried soo much.. I still hope it would turn into some weird paranormal show... so they could bring him back HAHAHAH (not really)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Me too! The sad thing is I did not even think about SOA when we were naming Jaxx. Hubby was being sneaky!
> 
> As soon as last season started I told hubby that they were going to kill off Opie. He kept telling me nooooooo they wouldn't kill Opie. Even after Opie's funeral he was telling me they couldn't kill off Opie. He was one of my favorite guys on the show.


SOA addict here too! I even stay up past my bed time to watch some episodes


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Great idea!!! Love this  

Tessa is such a lady and always sits with paws crossed and just has an attitude of being better than everyone, so I named her Contessa or Tessa for short. She is royalty and we all better realize it!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

My husband is 100% (so he says, italian genes overtook anything from his mom's side) so we had to go with all Italian names. I wanted Taco and Frito for the boys and Lola for the girl. But we ended up with Mia, Vito and Enzo. lol when i talk about them some people actually think they are my natural born kids.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella is short for Tinkerbell because she's my tiny light footed little fairy.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Our late Coco had the name when she came to us. I didn't care for it and thought she deserved something more regal, but stuck with Coco. 

George got his name from the Warner Brothers Cartoon 'Bugs Bunny' from an episode in which Bugs is 'found' by an abominable snowman who picks him up, squeezing with one hand and says "I will love him, and squeeze him, and I will call him 'George'". Or something like that. George is my "George". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't really know how we came up with our names, Luka and Milli. I used to look after an adorable little boy Luka and always loved the name and as soon as I saw the pups Luka just clicked. Milli was originally Minnie, but it just didn't suit her, so hubby decided Milli was much nicer.
I guess being that they're 'human' names helped aswell, we seem to have that theme going with our pets. We also have Phoenix, Jeff and Chloe lol


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Outlaw was named because my sweetie always wanted a kid to be named that and well I said ok we can name a dog or cat that lol also he had a black mask over just his eyes when way younger and breeder called him bandit. Vader well he's a black dog and I thought he needed a fearsome name! I mean what's more fearsome than a tiny chi? Also now knowing he's sick with liver issues and the force he strong with him... It just fits perfect. I think outlaw could have been a yoda 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

'Frodo' kind of speaks for itself, if you're a Tolkien fan. Small with furry feet, home loving, but adventurous and curious, too. The name fits my little doggie perfectly! I'm thinking that, were I to get another, I'd keep the theme going and choose another hobbit name.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo came from the breeder with his name, I had all the usual Mexican names lined up for him but Rolo actually suited him more. I wanted to stick with the candy/sweets theme and wanted a white candy name for Buttons hence Buttons after white chocolate buttons. 
My husband wanted to call Rolo Fagbutt and he said today we should have called Buttons Yo-yo as he has short legs and can't get on the sofa and has to be picked up 50 times a day, my husband says he's up and down like a yo-yo
View attachment 29282
View attachment 29290



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Rolo came from the breeder with his name, I had all the usual Mexican names lined up for him but Rolo actually suited him more. I wanted to stick with the candy/sweets theme and wanted a white candy name for Buttons hence Buttons after white chocolate
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love that you've included pictures of the actual sweets you've named your dogs after, Ruth!  Great illustrations, but you're making me crave chocolate now....Rolos, mmmm. Do they even make Rolos any more?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh yes indeedy! You'd never guess I have a chocolate fetish would you? 
It comes in handy at christmas because Rolo bought everybody a box of these
View attachment 29314

Little Rolos from little Rolo! I well amused myself with that one!
Buttons went christmas shopping and bought everyone a big bag of white Buttons! My daughter opened hers and said "ok then mother". Ha. Ungrateful child, after all the effort he went to wrapping them up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I got Lady and Prince as adults. Both are AKC registered. Lady's registered name is Aero's Lady for the Night" which is kind of risqué! Prince's registered name is Omega's Andretti but the breeder called him Prince Valiant. I like Lady and Prince as they make a stately and noble pair of names!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Oh yes indeedy! You'd never guess I have a chocolate fetish would you?
> It comes in handy at christmas because Rolo bought everybody a box of these
> View attachment 29314
> 
> ...


I love those two names....and I LOVE Rolo's. I could easily eat a whole bag!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I was completely un-creative with our dogs names 

Venus was the name she was given by her "breeder" as was Ocean. Jack's original name was Paco, but I named him Jack after my favorite movie, The Nightmare Before Christmas. I'm better with boy names than girl. There are a lot of girl names here that I absolutely love, but I could have never thought of them on my own!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a list of names before I got Toby. I tend to like human names and I knew I was getting a boy. I looked at a book of baby names to get ideas. Toby, Luke, Brody and a few others were at the top of the list. When Toby came home, I knew that was his name. 

Toby means "God is good" in Hebrew (rough translation). 

I also named both of my moms dogs. Lilly is named after my great-grandmother Lillian. We were having problems naming Rocky and we were leaning towards Brody or Cody. One day, my sister and I were talking and I mentioned that he was solid and heavy like a rock. And the name Rocky was born!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> George got his name from the Warner Brothers Cartoon 'Bugs Bunny' from an episode in which Bugs is 'found' by an abominable snowman who picks him up, squeezing with one hand and says "I will love him, and squeeze him, and I will call him 'George'". Or something like that. George is my "George".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That Bugs Bunny episode is a spoof on the John Steinbeck Novel 'Of Mice and Men'


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Such a lovely way to get to know doggies and humans! Love this!
Eli was named after NY Giants QB., our fav. team.
Mercedes and Beamer are obvious. 
Stella and Isabel got their names for the simple fact that I wanted something
girly and prissy. Lol. 
and Baby got her name because my husband has always loved the name and it was the name of
our first dog 24yrs ago and he wanted another "Baby"


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

lol! I also noticed we have a lot of Cocos, though I never imagine there could be another reason for that name other than Gabrielle Chanel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My black and tan chi was also called Coco, but contrary to what everyone always thought, we didn't actually name her after cocoa/chocolate, coconut or coco chanel. It was after a band we like, Coco Rosie, and also because of a little girl we saw called Coco. We just liked the sound of the name, even if it's quite common. We always called her Cokes, Coxy, Coxy Bear, Coco baby (and another long list of nicknames though, rarely just Coco lol).

With Lilo, we couldn't settle on a name so we went on google... then stumbled on Lilo in a list of Hawaiian girl names. It reminded us of Lilo & Stitch, rolled off the tongue nicely, sounded like a real name, but while being a bit different (I've never personally met a dog or anyone called Lilo) so we went for that.

Loving all the name stories in this thread.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

When my first chi came into our lives my husband said we had to find a Mexican name... He picked Tortilla..Tia for short I wanted something different for our second chi but got voted down on all of my choices so we agreed on Baileys-n-cream ( the coffee drink and because of her white feet)Bailey for short.... I really liked Isabella or Bella but I know there are a lot of them also.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Rolo came from the breeder with his name, I had all the usual Mexican names lined up for him but Rolo actually suited him more. I wanted to stick with the candy/sweets theme and wanted a white candy name for Buttons hence Buttons after white chocolate buttons.
> My husband wanted to call Rolo Fagbutt and he said today we should have called Buttons Yo-yo as he has short legs and can't get on the sofa and has to be picked up 50 times a day, my husband says he's up and down like a yo-yo
> View attachment 29282
> View attachment 29290
> ...


I love Rolo's, but can't have chocolate anymore it cause major migraines for me. But i can eat white chocolate.....I have never had a cadbury button, is it white chocolate???? I must see if they are available here.


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

There are milk and white buttons. The white ones come in a cream package and the milk ones in a purple package.  I like the giant ones best 'cos it takes longer to eat them!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley was called Marley when we got him. We wanted to change it, but keep it similar sounding. Harley was the perfect choice because the reason we got a Chi in the first place was due to falling in love with my friends puppy, and my friend is a Harley Davidson fan.
The girls were called Chu Chu and Nyu Nyu when we got them. (Their previous owner was Chinese, I don't know the correct spelling lol) They didn't answer to them and since we call Harley Moo Moo it would have been really confusing! I wanted to call Delilah (Chu Chu) Sapphire, due to her colouring, but she looked like a Delilah. We picked it in the car on the way home with them, so it wasn't something we spent a lot of time thinking about. We didn't have a name for Mouse for the first few days, I wanted Bijou (French for Jewel, also means small, so seemed fitting) but my daughter didn't like it. Mouse was a nickname that stuck. She is rather mouse-like; tiny, shy and has a pointy nose lol.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

asthehind said:


> There are milk and white buttons. The white ones come in a cream package and the milk ones in a purple package.  I like the giant ones best 'cos it takes longer to eat them!


OOHHH, I have got to try the white!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I always said when we get a dog I wanted to call him ambrotious (named after the big dog in the film labyrinth) but as I always say to people CHILL WINSTON if they're having a mad 5 minutes, I decided to call my pup Winston! Now whenever he has a mad few minutes I say Chill Winston! lol! Plus I like calling him Winnie for short  

Cant say why our cat is called Simon! The other half named him before we were together and he likes human names for pets haha! 

I've had all sorts of names for our pets! I named all of my mums cats when I was a child! The first was called Rosie, because I liked Roses, the second was called Jasmine because I loved Aladdin so she was named after the princess and the third is called Lily! Only because I then realised that we have a sort of flower theme going on with them so I thought it fit nicely 

My grandma had 2 cats, one called Leicester because he liked cheese and the other called Bovril beacuse he was brown like gravy! Its funny how we come to our pets names isnt it


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

hihihi I love this... thank you all for sharing... 
I really liked all the names that are related... Very cool idea (flowers/ cars/ chocolates/ italian )

We once had a toy poodle... female and my cousin had a male one... we bought them together... we decided to name him Lucky and I said I would name her Lucy (Lucky -K)... 
I had a cat aswell that ran away after we got Milo... I just called her Pushi which is Papiamento for Cat... HAHAHAH (my native language) ... (not creative at alllll...)


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

This is so fun, learning how our furbabies got their names!  

We got our first chi back in April of '12. When I went to a local shelter on my birthday, I knew I wanted a chihuahua, and I was already leaning towards the name Beka, which means beautiful. I spent time with a few different chis that day, and ultimately settled on our wonderful Chica, a short haired red fawn chihuahua. I chose her because of her great personality...a combination of affectionate snuggler and a curious, independent streak. Although she is certainly a beautiful girl, I decided that a more saucy & fun name fit her better, plus I wanted to honor the chihuahua's Mexican heritage as well. So she became Chica (with the middle name Marie, after me/since that's my middle name). She also has a few nicknames: Baby Girl, Chica Chi, and Bat Ears. 

We adopted our 2nd chihuahua, a sweet little black and white long haired, from another local shelter. I decided to name her Ella, after the street the shelter is located on, to honor the important work animal shelters do. I gave her the middle name Mae, just because I like the sound of Ella Mae, and it fits her feminine, delicate little self. Her nicknames are Ella Bella, Baby Girl, and Fluffernugget (because of her big fluffy tail, that's almost bigger than she is).


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> OOHHH, I have got to try the white!


I'm a horrendous enabler!  Amazon.com: cadburys white buttons


----------

